# Where to go to repair Alpine W205 screen?



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Title is pretty self explainatory but for some more details I was an idiot and was having issues with a connection somewhere in line in the system so I popped the screen out from the dash. While fiddling with it, it dropped down onto my shifter and got a big ol' smash smack dab in the middle of the screen. From what I can tell the touch membrane is still ok and just the glass needs to be replaced. Outside of sending it to Alpine do I have any options? 

And no it was not still under warranty


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

No one?


----------

